# Tools you can't live without



## Justinsri (Nov 27, 2018)

I currently run my own business with six employees. Needless to say I'm always looking for tools that help speed up the day day-to-day. For the longest time I did not know what I've been missing before I had found these items. For me its ladder pivot and telescopic ladder. I use my 18" jet roller on any big project. Large masonry brush as a dust brush. But by far my most used items are the few things that always stay in my pocket. My Milwaukee flip knife, purdy flip 5 way and spring loaded nail punch.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Venetian plaster blades! Those almost eliminate sanding my patches! The day I started using them, I almost got religion!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

jennifertemple said:


> Venetian plaster blades! Those almost eliminate sanding my patches! The day I started using them, I almost got religion!


VP blades are my workers' favorite for sanding too, only they've repurposed them by attaching PSA sandpaper to them. Excellent for detail sanding..


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

Always on my belt....phone case/ phone/bluetooth, used multiplier case with( a mini common screwdriver, small nail punch and a spring set), craftsman robogrip in a modified multiplier case, fiscars sm round nose scissors and a sm curved needle nose pliers,break-blade knife w/black olfa blades housed in an old mini mag light sheath and a caribiner with a bucketbuddyclip.....in my pocket is a camper swiss army knife. 150 used sandpaper, 2 inch putty knife and lastly a clean cotton rag. Can take care of a lot with these items on board  can post some pics when i figure that out!!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

This is my Rotex. There are many like it, but this one is mine. My Rotex is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. My Rotex, without me, is useless. Without my Rotex, I am useless. I must sand with my Rotex true. I must sand faster than my competition who is trying to outsand me....


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Alchemy Redux said:


> This is my Rotex. There are many like it, but this one is mine. My Rotex is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. My Rotex, without me, is useless. Without my Rotex, I am useless. I must sand with my Rotex true. I must sand faster than my competition who is trying to outsand me....


Lololololololololol....AMEN!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The Montana Painter said:


> Always on my belt....phone case/ phone/bluetooth, used multiplier case with( a mini common screwdriver, small nail punch and a spring set), craftsman robogrip in a modified multiplier case, fiscars sm round nose scissors and a sm curved needle nose pliers,break-blade knife w/black olfa blades housed in an old mini mag light sheath and a caribiner with a bucketbuddyclip.....in my pocket is a camper swiss army knife. 150 used sandpaper, 2 inch putty knife and lastly a clean cotton rag. Can take care of a lot with these items on board  can post some pics when i figure that out!!


Hey, Batman just called.... He wants his belt back. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Alchemy Redux said:


> This is my Rotex. There are many like it, but this one is mine. My Rotex is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. My Rotex, without me, is useless. Without my Rotex, I am useless. I must sand with my Rotex true. I must sand faster than my competition who is trying to outsand me....




Are you entering the Vietnam war?!?! Or just have a Full Metal Jacket lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

The Montana Painter said:


> Always on my belt....phone case/ phone/bluetooth, used multiplier case with( a mini common screwdriver, small nail punch and a spring set), craftsman robogrip in a modified multiplier case, fiscars sm round nose scissors and a sm curved needle nose pliers,break-blade knife w/black olfa blades housed in an old mini mag light sheath and a caribiner with a bucketbuddyclip.....in my pocket is a camper swiss army knife. 150 used sandpaper, 2 inch putty knife and lastly a clean cotton rag. Can take care of a lot with these items on board  can post some pics when i figure that out!!




How do your pants stay up??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

these tools don't weigh much and i always wear a belt...contrary to some  even can hold a cut bucket with paint !! concerning the Prudy fold-able 5 in 1...have one but it can unlock very easy so beware...the 5 way strikes again !!


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

Would like to post some pictures for you Batman fans but i may not have that privilege ...or the wits...seeing is believing!!


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

*Batmans tools*

First picture is whats on my belt and the pouch is on the job !!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Pretty much all of them.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

As a former teacher said, "your mind is the greatest tool"!

Look how much McGyver could do with everyday objects.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

My floor grinder and angle grinders. Without these I could not guarantee the epoxy would bond and last.

When I was painting the Pivot and paint sprayers were key.


----------



## Betheweb (Jul 26, 2016)

The Montana Painter said:


> First picture is whats on my belt and the pouch is on the job !!


You are completely out of your mind, but you are my hero at the same time. At some point you have to get a military style tactical vest... 

I have a little tiny scissors on my multi-tool (which is on my belt) and I have a big one in my tool bag. I never thought about a dedicated scissors on my belt, but I could see that maybe being handy for masking. And it's not very bulky. 

What do you use the Robo-Grip pliers for? I have pliers on the multi-tool which comes in handy. It's pretty rare that I need a big pair of pliers - let alone wearing one on my belt. 

Does that carabiner go directly around your belt? I don't know if I'd like that bucket buddy or not. You have to carry each brush full of paint all the way up from your hip instead of holding the cup right there. It would be heavy if there is a lot of paint in there. If there isn't a lot of paint in there, you have to reach your hand way down inside. But then you have a free hand and you don't have to pour paint and less stuff to clean up. Hmmmm... I think I have to try this.


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

A few years ago....maybe more i gave up on the multi pliers and started using the robogrip. Doesn't pinch my hand and works great for those little ball screws on light fixtures and such. Modified the cases for each tool. The razor knife fits nicely in a mag-lite sheath. Never carry more than a quart of paint....try carrying a quart in a handy pail....not to mention ladder work!! Oh man i have to take that phone call or a sip of morning Joe :smile:


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

Murphy says the more paint you carry the more likely you are to spill or cause a serious tendon injury...tried that once with an almost full paint can....couldn't hold a cut bucket for days...lesson learned....Have done a lot of crazy things on ladders over the years and am still painting...Murphy: 3 points of contact=more productive and less likely a fall to the good earth!!


----------



## DanielBorn (Nov 30, 2021)

Considering my employees, the most useful tool is a whip. It has magic impact on their working flow


----------



## AlbertG5 (Nov 30, 2021)

Given the latest trends, venetian plaster blades are something you wanna have in your stash. More and more clients refuse to use wallpapers or kinky wall covering. Marmorino is relatively cheap and is easy to maintain if done properly. Unfortunately, I have only 2 guys who are capable of this work. My second best tool is a simple utility knife. I have a few from safetycutters.net and use them mainly for opening packages. I have a looooooot of packages, mainly with decorations. Some of them are packed so... tightly that even plasma cutter will be powerless


----------



## WilliamH (Nov 30, 2021)

Telescopic ladder for sure. I can't imagine my work without it.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

yellow tray arm, i cannot believe painters kick or bend over to move their paint tray.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Bucket Holster


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Rocks glass. Critical after work tool


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

AlbertG5 said:


> Given the latest trends, venetian plaster blades are something you wanna have in your stash. More and more clients refuse to use wallpapers or kinky wall covering. Marmorino is relatively cheap and is easy to maintain if done properly.


I'm real into lime plaster recently, veneziano plaster is the easiest damn thing I have ever applied. Color coat can cover pretty much any texture two coats. No smell and no sanding.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Vylum said:


> yellow tray arm, i cannot believe painters kick or bend over to move their paint tray.


I cant believe there are painters who use trays....


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I put this on my belt religiously every day, whether I'm working or at the cabin. Comes in soo handy for so many things. Only thing that beats this is the 5in1 for sure. I'm lost when either one goes missing.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Woodco said:


> I cant believe there are painters who use trays....


I started to post something like that, but decided to let someone else kick that hornets nest. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> I started to post something like that, but decided to let someone else kick that hornets nest. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you guys using then? Buckets? What am I missing. lol. I live on an island.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Woodco said:


> I cant believe there are painters who use trays....


ok, I'll bite. 
Why _wouldn't_ use a tray?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Hard to move, do not hold nearly enough paint, are flimsy and only have a single purpose whereas a bucket can be used for other stuff. Been painting since 1986 and never used a tray.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

kmp said:


> Hard to move, do not hold nearly enough paint, are flimsy and only have a single purpose whereas a bucket can be used for other stuff. Been painting since 1986 and never used a tray.


Don't you have to be standing directly over the bucket to load paint, kinda like the curling guys? "Clean! Clean!"
With a tray you are free to move all around the room, similar to a Forward in Hockey.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

If you put the tray on a cart you could move it easier I suppose but you still have to be real careful when you move it. Bucket or tray you still have to move it but a bucket is light years faster.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

kmp said:


> If you put the tray on a cart you could move it easier I suppose but you still have to be real careful when you move it. Bucket or tray you still have to move it but a bucket is light years faster.


To each their own. I've learned that everybody has their own way. This is how we do it. We can push it in front of us (like a hockey puck). Is especially useful for rooms with beds and furniture.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I use a tray in small rooms when I a) don't need a lot of paint and b) don't need to move it much, if at all. Otherwise I'm in this style bucket - although I'll also not hesitate to throw a grid in a 5 if that makes sense.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

kmp said:


> Hard to move,


so buckets are easier to move than something with a handle that holds your extension pole? i'll take holds more paint in an industrial setting but i think thats all homies


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Vylum said:


> *so buckets are easier to move than something with a handle that holds your extension pole?* i'll take holds more paint in an industrial setting but i think thats all homies


Yes. And gravity holds my extension pole to the floor quite well. But like @Holland said - to each their own.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Joe67 said:


> Yes. And gravity holds my extension pole to the floor quite well. But like @Holland said - to each their own.


no, youre wrong, sorry bud


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Vylum said:


> no, youre wrong, sorry bud


Ok. LOL.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

"its easier to pick something up off the ground than from a handle at waist height"

thats your argument


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Vylum said:


> "its easier to pick something up off the ground than from a handle at waist height"
> 
> thats your argument


It's not hard to pick up an extension off the floor. It's also not hard to lean one against the wall. The bucket I use holds tons of paint, is very sturdy, easy to carry around, easy to cover for as long as is needed. None of that applies to trays.

But if you like to do things another way, that's fine. Whatever is right for you is...well, whatever is right for you. I'm just sharing how I prefer to do things. You can do the same.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, this seems to be moving along nicely. 

Maybe we can get a new and improved Door Knob thread going, too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Vylum said:


> yellow tray arm, i cannot believe painters kick or bend over to move their paint tray.


Those yellow tray arms are actually really cool. I made fun of them at first, and then one of my workers showed up with one and man it was nice not having to bend over all day to pick your pole up off the ground. The buckets hold alot of paint but I just hate cleaning them and they don't have tray liners..plus I have like 10 of those trays. I just drop a couple off at each job site..


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Am I overthinking this? 
When the pole is laying on the ground (in the tray), you just left the end up with your foot and it's right there.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Holland said:


> Am I overthinking this?
> When the pole is laying on the ground (in the tray), you just left the end up with your foot and it's right there.


 Ya, but you can also pick the whole tray up with that arm attachment to move around the house.. It's actually pretty cool and I'm not a gadget guy.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Those yellow tray arms are actually really cool. I made fun of them at first, and then one of my workers showed up with one and man it was nice not having to bend over all day to pick your pole up off the ground. The buckets hold alot of paint but I just hate cleaning them and they don't have tray liners..plus I have like 10 of those trays. I just drop a couple off at each job site..


I've never used the arm, but will likely pick one up to try it out for times when I am in a pan. I'm assuming it's golden as people here are vouching for it. (As such, I wasn't picking on anyone for preferring to use them...)

There are plastic bag liners for the Wooster that are not the greatest things, but are cheap and super-easy when it comes to clean-up. Just think a garbage bag liner. At the end of the day, Pick up the bag out of the bucket, clip the lower corner of the bag, and milk the paint back into it's can. Toss the liner - or, as I often do, lay the bag out, fold over the drippy cut corner and wrap up the nap for the next day. I can't remember the last time I cleaned one of those buckets. There are also molded liners for those wooster buckets, but they're kind of expensive and not as easy to recover the unused paint at the end of the day so I don't use them.

As for the pole, I do lean it up on something more often than not. The quick-release systems make it easy to just pop it off and lean it. So there's a small stoop to reattach it to the roller frame each time. But not that bad.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Ya, but you can also pick the whole tray up with that arm attachment to move around the house.. It's actually pretty cool and I'm not a gadget guy.
> View attachment 113039


Like I said, I think I'mma get one, but I also think I'll spill paint out of the tray every time I pick it up...

Like Holland, btw, I find the foot pickup for the extension to be pretty easy.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Ya, but you can also pick the whole tray up with that arm attachment to move around the house.. It's actually pretty cool and I'm not a gadget guy.
> View attachment 113039


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Joe67 said:


> Like I said, I think I'mma get one, but I also think I'll spill paint out of the tray every time I pick it up...
> 
> Like Holland, btw, I find the foot pickup for the extension to be pretty easy.


I still don't own one because I'm a minimalist, but the older I get the better it looks. Stop filling your tray up so full! Your right though Joe, on the bigger jobs a bucket is much more economical.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> _[edited stuff]_ Stop filling your tray up so full! _[edited stuff]_


LOL. My MO if I'm in a tray is a small room (think bathroom-ish) that will only take a gal or less. The gallon can is to be my cut pot (thus no separate pot to clean), so I only want about a quart in the bottom of it and thus need about 3 quarts in the tray. Makes them pretty full! But the alternative is to have a cut pot that's too full for my liking. 

Any area larger than a gallon's worth, and I want to be highly mobile and have nice high sides on the roll container to take the slosh while moving it around. And to be able to put multiple gallons in for the roll. Plus a 5 gal bucket gasket and sheet of plastic makes a nice cover when you go to lunch or even overnight if you're just back into it the next day. I've never found a good way to cover a tray.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe67 said:


> LOL. My MO if I'm in a tray is a small room (think bathroom-ish) that will only take a gal or less. The gallon can is to be my cut pot (thus no separate pot to clean), so I only want about a quart in the bottom of it and thus need about 3 quarts in the tray. Makes them pretty full! But the alternative is to have a cut pot that's too full for my liking.
> 
> Any area larger than a gallon's worth, and I want to be highly mobile and have nice high sides on the roll container to take the slosh while moving it around. And to be able to put multiple gallons in for the roll. Plus a 5 gal bucket gasket and sheet of plastic makes a nice cover when you go to lunch or even overnight if you're just back into it the next day. I've never found a good way to cover a tray.


we do the same: use the gallon as a cut-bucket, and pour the rest into the tray. 
We use all those leftover plastic bags from the grocery store to cover the cut buckets overnight (and sometimes the brushes too), and slide the tray and roller into a small garbage bag.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ha! It's been a long while since one of these discussions have come up. Bucket and a grid is how I roll. The only time I've used a tray is when rolling with an 18 which is almost never.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

To stay on topic I'll add that a 5 gallon grid is a tool I can't live without. 😎


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

A wire brush for cleaning paint brushes is a must have for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Pocket dump


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Holland said:


> Pocket dump
> View attachment 113072


Hate it when I can't find a sharpie!


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

When I first saw this thread I never responded (other than, eventually, commenting about the rocks glass) because the list would be so long. Tools I can't live without? All of them! And I'm still missing so many others! But recent events reminded me of simplicity and perspective.

For as long as I can remember when I show up on a any job - interior or exterior; prep time or cut time or roll time or spray time; old or new construction or whatever - I open the tool box and two things immediately come out and go into the
pockets. The 5 in one and a duster brush.

And when I took this pic, it was appropriate - for kevyn's sake - that the sharpie was there on the floor. I just try to keep a few of those everywhere.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Joe67 said:


> When I first saw this thread I never responded (other than, eventually, commenting about the rocks glass) because the list would be so long. Tools I can't live without? All of them! And I'm still missing so many others! But recent events reminded me of simplicity and perspective.
> 
> For as long as I can remember when I show up on a any job - interior or exterior; prep time or cut time or roll time or spray time; old or new construction or whatever - I open the tool box and two things immediately come out and go into the
> pockets. The 5 in one and a duster brush.
> ...


Hands down, the basic 5in1 (Not the 9in1 or whatever) is the best tool in my bag. I've eatin my lunch with that thing when I forget my fork. 🤷‍♂️ 😅. And asking to borrow my 5in1 is likely to get you a dirty look.😉


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

finishesbykevyn said:


> And asking to borrow my 5in1 is likely to get you a dirty look.😉


How Canadian of you. Not even an FU. lol


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Joe67 said:


> I've never found a good way to cover a tray.


Flip a dry tray liner over and set it on top. Easy as pie.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Flip a dry tray liner over and set it on top. Easy as pie.


Yes, that's what I do. And it is easy. I just don't call it a "good way," especially as compared to what you can do with a bucket (whether a 5 or the 4gal Wooster style). The things fall off the tray (and usually _into_ the paint) if you sneeze in the wrong direction. (But maybe I'm just a klutz). And while it protects from dust/debris falling in, there's no way to put any seal on that like you can with a bucket. I can cover a bucket overnight if needed for the occasions that it makes sense. Heck, with as fast as paints set up these days (and thus can start to skin), I don't like to stop rolling to take a lunch.

And it's not that I don't use trays. I do for smaller spaces - like one ceiling, or one set of bath walls when I won't be in it for too long and don't have to move around a lot.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe67 said:


> Yes, that's what I do. And it is easy. I just don't call it a "good way," especially as compared to what you can do with a bucket (whether a 5 or the 4gal Wooster style). The things fall off the tray (and usually _into_ the paint) if you sneeze in the wrong direction. (But maybe I'm just a klutz). And while it protects from dust/debris falling in, there's no way to put any seal on that like you can with a bucket. I can cover a bucket overnight if needed for the occasions that it makes sense. Heck, with as fast as paints set up these days (and thus can start to skin), I don't like to stop rolling to take a lunch.
> 
> And it's not that I don't use trays. I do for smaller spaces - like one ceiling, or one set of bath walls when I won't be in it for too long and don't have to move around a lot.












A garbage bag wrapped around the tray, and pressed lightly into the paint (and then thrown away when removed) will keep the paint fresh for about a week. Just saying.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Holland said:


> A garbage bag wrapped around the tray, and pressed lightly into the paint (and then thrown away when removed) will keep the paint fresh for about a week. Just saying.


Well, I don't have pics, but an oversized wet rag, a piece of plastic and a 5 gallon bucket lid gasket wrapped around the top of a wooster bucket will keep it longer than that, and not leave a drippy wet garbage bag when you uncover it. And then there's the plain old 5 gal bucket with it's lid gasket still intact which will go even longer. I've been all of these routes. We all just choose the ones with which we are personally happiest.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> How Canadian of you. Not even an FU. lol


Cmon Bill, this is a family site.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Joe67 said:


> Yes, that's what I do. And it is easy. I just don't call it a "good way," especially as compared to what you can do with a bucket (whether a 5 or the 4gal Wooster style). The things fall off the tray (and usually _into_ the paint) if you sneeze in the wrong direction. (But maybe I'm just a klutz). And while it protects from dust/debris falling in, there's no way to put any seal on that like you can with a bucket. I can cover a bucket overnight if needed for the occasions that it makes sense. Heck, with as fast as paints set up these days (and thus can start to skin), I don't like to stop rolling to take a lunch.
> 
> And it's not that I don't use trays. I do for smaller spaces - like one ceiling, or one set of bath walls when I won't be in it for too long and don't have to move around a lot.


I usually just cap the tray with another tray. The SIMMS ones. You can leave the roller in the tray also. I've left it like that for a whole weekend with no issue. No need to even wrap your roller sleeve. You just can't leave too much paint in the tray or it will touch the bottom of the other tray.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I seriously doubt that anyone cares. But here was me this evening (in my own house) with a paint tray, covered by my trusty paint liner tray cover (an old one, already hosed, but free of dust and keeps my new ones clean and covers my trays), and the extension leaning up in the corner. (It's my house in the evening - beer is to the left). Imma get me a tray arm and try it out though.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually it would have to be my truck as it hauls all the tools I can't work without.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Dunn Edwards pocket duster...


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

Woodco said:


> I cant believe there are painters who use trays....


Agreed. Trays barely hold any paint, are difficult to move, and have low sides resulting in more spill risks.


finishesbykevyn said:


> Ya, but you can also pick the whole tray up with that arm attachment to move around the house.. It's actually pretty cool and I'm not a gadget guy.
> View attachment 113039


Just get an 18 inch Wooster bin/ bucket.

Best way to use it- 

Line it with a piece of plastic
Pour the paint in, filling out the plastic.
Then wrap tape around the top and cut off excess plastic. 

Roll

When done pull liner, puncture and squeeze remaining paint back into can. 

This results in minimal paint waste, zero cleaning and the price of the diy liner is negligible. 

I use the 18inch bin like this when rolling with an 18 and with a 9 as well. I've completely eliminated trays from my tool collection. One of my goals a while back was to condense the amount of equipment I use. Trays are a one trick pony , the 18 bin however doubles as a tool holder to carry all the equipment in and out as well. 

I've also completely eliminated 5 grids and 1 grids. When mini rolling out of a single, I merely dent the can towards the bottom half, this gives me a flat surface to roll on. This method eliminates buying and cleaning the blue one gal grids. 
I destest handy pails, again they are one more unnecessary thing to haul around. Instead just pour off some into your bin, and cut out of the paint can.

Lesson- all you need is an 18 bin and a single one gal can and all of your cutting and rolling needs are taken care of.


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

Tools I cant live without. 

Always in my pocket-

Lennox gold utility knife- best utility knife on the market. It has a thumb activated blade for quick one handed deployment. Flip knives are way too slow.

Two inch puttly knife specifically the wooden handle ones sold at hirshfields. These are the perfect balance of weight, blade flex and durability. I am scraping, blading down tape and mixing 5 min mud constantly. 

Sharpie and carpenter's pencil. Labeling things is essential for efficiency. 

Not in the pocket-
Wooster 18inch bin, sherlock gt 2/4 pole, and 18 frame
3m handmasker


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Crazy4paint said:


> Agreed. Trays barely hold any paint, are difficult to move, and have low sides resulting in more spill risks.
> 
> 
> Just get an 18 inch Wooster bin/ bucket.
> ...


 What do you do when working with multiple colours? We work in homes using multiple colours/feature walls etc.. 1 Big bucket with plastic ain't gonna cut it for me. 3 Simms trays stacked up still takes up less space then a big wooster bucket. Plus I can just switch out the tray liners and use over and over again. I can see those Wooster buckets being handy for bigger spaces though.


----------



## NBPainter (Nov 23, 2021)

I just got a new laser tape measure for very fast and accurate estimate measuring. Lexivon 2 in 1 digital laser tape. Check it out!

You can stand in one corner of a room and measure the whole floor size in 2 clicks, less than 10 seconds and you have the LxWxH- no tape out across the room. It looks and works super pro. It claims to shoot 130 feet, but I'm not sure of the truth in that. But lets be honest, no home interior has anything close to a 130 foot wall inside any room.

You hold the back of it against one wall with a line of sight to the opposite wall and press the button. Then do the same for your other measurement - the screen shows 2 measurements at a time. Measurements can be in either foot-inch or metric. Then there is a also regular tape for measuring window and door trim etc. (any outside measurements), also in inch and metric.


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> What do you do when working with multiple colours? We work in homes using multiple colours/feature walls etc.. 1 Big bucket with plastic ain't gonna cut it for me. 3 Simms trays stacked up still takes up less space then a big wooster bucket. Plus I can just switch out the tray liners and use over and over again. I can see those Wooster buckets being handy for bigger spaces though.


Rarely do I need to do more than one color at a time. By the time i have cut and rolled, things are usually dry and ready for a second coat. If on the off chance I needed to switch colors I'd wrap up the first roller and brush and switch liners in the bin, otherwise use a coworker's bin if it were handy. 

My company has 6 people and zero paint trays.

The bin doubles as tote to haul all the hand tools on and off the job as well. Can't do that with a tray. 

Side note , I use an 18inch roller for almost everything. Only thing I'd use a nine for is if I had one bath to paint or something like that. 

Even if I only have one bedroom to do I'll use an 18.


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

NBPainter said:


> I just got a new laser tape measure for very fast and accurate estimate measuring. Lexivon 2 in 1 digital laser tape. Check it out!
> 
> You can stand in one corner of a room and measure the whole floor size in 2 clicks, less than 10 seconds and you have the LxWxH- no tape out across the room. It looks and works super pro. It claims to shoot 130 feet, but I'm not sure of the truth in that. But lets be honest, no home interior has anything close to a 130 foot wall inside any room.
> 
> ...


I have a Bosch one of these it does not have a regular tape measure integrated into it as well. That's kind of a cool combo you have there never seen anything like it


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

Knipex 7inch cobras


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Mostly for us paperhangars, but this thing is beyond awesome BLADEater - Professional Blade Segment Disposal System


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

This thing is awesome too, and new to me, if anyone uses single edge blades for anything... Blade Lock magnetic razor blade safety holder | Blade Lock


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Shoot, looks like I missed the debate about the bucket versus tray. I'm a 5 bucket or 18 in pan guy myself. But I agree what's right for one is not for another.

Along with the 5 in 1, I also like to use a glass scraper with handle (mine is Hyde brand) and the long flat blade for masking nice tight corners, especially on windows / french doors etc. Although that blade holder that Woodco mentioned looks like it might be worth checking out.

And I love a good bucket hook when I'm painting exteriors or cutting in to the lid.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Haven't used this much, but has proven better than some.

330 weight rating. Adjustable legs. Extension rails. Leveling bubble. Folds down to 37x31x2.5" for easy carry.
Made by a German Company named Hailo, known for making step ladders and telescoping ladders.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Holland said:


> Haven't used this much, but has proven better than some.
> 
> 330 weight rating. Adjustable legs. Extension rails. Leveling bubble. Folds down to 37x31x2.5" for easy carry.
> Made by a German Company named Hailo, known for making step ladders and telescoping ladders.
> ...


That's pretty nifty there. A lot more compact and probably more versatile (at least a longer span) than the 'pivit' tool.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ahh good to see the bucket/tray debate still is prevalent. Change scares me lol. 

I'm typically a bucket and grid guy because that's how I was taught. For ceilings though I do prefer the 5gal Purdy bucket with wheels, and lid accompanied with an 18. 










For things I couldn't live without. I discovered last year the 5gal bucket holder for the van. Dealing with 5gal buckets for over two decades and just realized it existed. Stack them 7 high with grids in the top bucket and it never tips over and doesn't need to be tied down. Wish I'd of discovered it forever ago. 












Holland said:


> Haven't used this much, but has proven better than some.
> 
> 330 weight rating. Adjustable legs. Extension rails. Leveling bubble. Folds down to 37x31x2.5" for easy carry.
> Made by a German Company named Hailo, known for making step ladders and telescoping ladders.
> ...


That's a interesting tool. I have a couple pivots and a few adjustable ladder platforms that work similarly, but I'll have to look that one up.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Ahh good to see the bucket/tray debate still is prevalent. Change scares me lol.
> 
> I'm typically a bucket and grid guy because that's how I was taught. For ceilings though I do prefer the 5gal Purdy bucket with wheels, and lid accompanied with an 18.
> 
> ...


Rolling ceilings with an 18” roller is another one of those things you’ll grow out of with age. My shoulders hurt just thinking about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Rolling ceilings with an 18” roller is another one of those things you’ll grow out of with age. My shoulders hurt just thinking about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I respect my elders, so if you and I were pushing out some work together I'd roll the ceilings and we'd make good time in the process.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> I respect my elders, so if you and I were pushing out some work together I'd roll the ceilings and we'd make good time in the process.


Well, thanks…. I guess. Lol

Yeah, I’m senior to you by about 17-18 years, so I’ll accept the “elder” designation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Well, thanks…. I guess. Lol
> 
> Yeah, I’m senior to you by about 17-18 years, so I’ll accept the “elder” designation.
> 
> ...


I am thinking of your shoulders, and I must admit time. I'm addicted to the let's hurry up and finish, so we can start all over lifestyle lol.


----------



## Smilingpolitely (Dec 14, 2020)

tanner26 said:


> For me, as an art worker, hands and eyes are very important. Moreover, I can't live without my little watercolor brush. I always land using it! Another thing is a sketchbook and a pastel pencil. I usually like to have a quality paper so I can use pencils, pens, and paints. And coming to pastel pencils, they are good for detailed contouring work, as well as shading, as they are wax-free and can be blended well.


Awww, Sweetie. This is not your forum. Different type of painting here. Good luck.l


----------

